# op bezoek



## zhaugust

Ik prober elke dag  Nederlands of Vlaamse te schrijven. En ik hoop dat iemand kan de grammaticale fouten corrigeren.
Mag Ik zeggen:  

Morgen wil een vriend van mij op me bezoeken.
Ik hou van om boek te lezen, want dat zal me slimmer maken.

Dank u wel.


----------



## Peterdg

zhaugust said:


> Ik probe*e*r elke dag Nederlands of Vlaams*e* te schrijven. En ik hoop dat iemand kan de grammaticale fouten *kan* corrigeren.





zhaugust said:


> Morgen wil een vriend van mij op me bezoeken.


Morgen wil een vriend van mij me bezoeken.


zhaugust said:


> Ik hou van om boek te lezen, want dat zal me slimmer maken.


Ik hou ervan om een boek te lezen want dat zal me slimmer maken.
of
Ik hou van boeken lezen want dat zal me slimmer maken.


----------



## zhaugust

Heel hard bedankt.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Zou ik de volgende zin ook kunnen zeggen?

> Een vriend wilt me morgen komen bezoeken/zien.

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Zou ik de volgende zin ook kunnen zeggen?
> 
> > Een vriend wilt me morgen komen bezoeken/zien.


Ja. Maar het is "wil", niet "wilt". ("willen" is een uitzondering en heeft geen "t" in de derde persoon enkelvoud)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat wist ik niet! Bedankt!


----------



## ThomasK

_Iemand komt bij mij op bezoe_k, is een alternatief... 

Een overzichtje: 
Iemand bezoekt mij
Iemand komt (bij mij) op bezoek
Iemand komt mij bezoeken_ (niet eerder bij ziekenbezoek?)_
(als heel kort: iemand komt langs, _drops by_).
Iemand brengt mij een bezoek(je)
iemand komt mij opzoeken _(maar wanneer gebruiken we dat precies? Bij een eerste keer, wanneer er echt om iets als zoeken, proberen, kennismaken gaat??)_

We kan nog aanvullen?


----------



## ThomasK

Nog enkele extra correcties: 


zhaugust said:


> Ik probeer elke dag  Nederlands of Vlaamse te schrijven. En ik hoop dat iemand de grammaticale fouten kan corrigeren.
> Mag Ik zeggen:
> 
> Morgen wil een vriend van mij me bezoeken.
> Ik lees graag boeken/ vind het leuk boeken te lezen/ ik hou  van lezen, want dat zal me slimmer maken.
> 
> Dank u wel.


 Gelieve geen Vlaams te (proberen te) schrijven. ;-) Vlaams is een verzameling van dialecten en er is geen standaardspelling voor die dialecten...


----------

